# M&P Recipes?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is there a thread that contains recipes for M&P soap?


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello. I'm sure there is info on here about melt and pour. My son makes some really neat ones that looks like scoops of ice cream. Others that look like deviled eggs! Yes! I got him some books that were strickly on the subject of melt and pour. I got these at Barnes and Nobles. I also got a lot of books at the library. Now, I love melt and pour. Some have the creative knack to do it. I don't. :cry:  Look at some books and it wont be long until you are at thrift stores seeing Tupperware and other items as that special mold, whipper or bender to create the most unique soaps! :wink:


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks. So do you think that I could do well if I added some soaps with colors along with my all natural soaps?  Maybe that would allow people more of a variety?


----------



## Healinya (Sep 15, 2008)

There's definately a bunch here if you go digging thru it. Here is a link to another forum with a ton also 

http://forum.soapdelicatessen.com/ikonb ... f=4;st=400


----------



## cambree (Sep 17, 2008)

Melt and Pour Recipes from Soap Center.  They are full of info/recipes.  The internet has lots of recipes, if you do a good search.   

Here's one I like to try soon:

Orange Peel Oatmeal MP Soap
© Ardy Nelson
 	4 ounces Clear Melt and Pour Soap
1 T.Old Fashioned Oatmeal
1/4 t. grated orange peal
1/4 t. orange colorant
4-5 drops grapefruit seed extract
1/8 tsp sweet orange EO
2 drops vitamin E

"Grind oatmeal with a coffee grinder into a very fine powder before starting the soap. Add colorant, grapefruit seed extract and vitamin E to hot soap, after some what cooled add fragrance and ground oatmeal and orange peel. Stir to get the oatmeal disbursed evenly. Just before the soap is to set up pour into your mold. If done correctly the oatmeal will not float to the top but should float within the soap. This soap is very nice using a peach gel colorant."


----------

